# DVDs



## olsontowers (Jan 18, 2011)

We're just in the process of packing everything up for the move, and was wondering whether it's sensible to bring our DVD collection with us.

We went to the movies last time we were in Dubai and the film had been censored, with anthing other than holding hands and kissing having been cut!

Are we likely to have any issues with main stream films that have nudity in?

Just don't want the hastle at customs!!

Porn is clearly a no no!!

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

DVDs in the shops here are not censored so you shouldn't have any issues unless they find a movie that is banned here, which is not very likely as they only really check for porn.


----------



## bjf83 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi, I have a similar question. I'm intending to bring in some dvd/cds in hold or carry on luggage.

What is the procedure when arriving in Dubai - do I have to get the CDs/DVDs checked at the airport by going to an "items to declare" type section and, if so , will they confiscate or pass them there and then or can I most probably just pick up my bag from the baggage carousel and just walk through without an issue?

Thanks


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

pick it up and walk through. If they stop you all they ask is that are they yours.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I shipped my DVD collection (about 800 movies - without the cases, in plastic sleeves) through the post service. Not a single word from the post or customs.

-md000/Mike


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

When I ship my DVD's, I've been advised to make an inventory for customs to check.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I shipped loads of DVD's to here. No questions asked or eyebrows raised.

Unless you have "questionable" (you know what I mean) content on them, it is no big issue. Even then, you would be unlucky for them to be properly checked


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

neilrock said:


> When I ship my DVD's, I've been advised to make an inventory for customs to check.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Yep, I did this, and also for my CD's but was never asked for it so it's just sat on my pc in excel.


----------

